# 0x3b328086 Intel 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem



## adam_ar (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I am facing issues with my Sony VAIO laptop: it is heating up with fan continuously on. Though it is not too high to freeze or halt the laptop. But this is affecting my laptop battery life.

On digging I found that the pci device is not identified correctly. And the device that is not identified seems to be related to thermal subsystem.

The said pci card is from Intel and its class is "dasp"(don't know what it means). "5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem".

I was not able to find any driver related to this device anywhere on internet.

Please let me know where I can find the driver for this device. Or any links/posts related to this.

Thanks and regards,
Adam


----------



## mav@ (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't say anything about that device, but I would start from tuning already known things:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/TuningPowerConsumption .


----------

